# kyocera verve: bluetooth question



## unstresst (Jan 3, 2003)

kyocera verve S3150

Bluetooth profiles: A2DP, AVRCP, HFP 1.5, PBAP, HSP, GOEP, SDAP/SDP, DUN, 

OPP, SPP

from their website:
"with Bluetooth 2.1 technology: pair with wireless headsets and other devices for 
hands-free calls."

Hopefully., "other devices" includes my 1st choise

1st choise:
does anybody know of an inexpensive bluetooth speaker that's compatible?

2nd choise:
does anybody know of an inexpensive bluetooth wireless headset that's compatible?


----------

